# Halloween Hide Your Plate SALE at Swift Motorsports



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

ON SALE for HALLOWEEN!! (Sale ends Friday Night)
*$50 and FREE SHIPPING!!!*

Click here to purchase your Hide Away! 



















Check out our sale on the Hide Away Plate Holders!
Everyone can use one of these! 

Click here for Video of the Hide Away on an A3

Click here for Video of the Hide Away on a MK3

*******************************************************************************
Whether you are a show enthusiast, or Performance enthusiast, or even if you just hate your front license plate!


*We have installed these on everything from MK2’s to MK5’s and just about every Audi you can think of!!*
Volkswagen, Audi, and more! We have not found a car we could not install this on completely Stealth!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is a Heavy Duty Frame Constructed out of Metal and high quality plastics. Designed with Longevity in mind it has been constructed with a heavy duty tensioned spring to allow years of durable usage!! 
There is ALSO a COMPLETE mounting kit with stainless steel Screws, Bolts, Nuts, Rubber Expanding Nuts, Extra Bracket (for Added Stability), AND EVEN Felt Padding, (For EXTRA Bumper Protection). Instructions? Yup... Detailed instructions WITH pics as well!!!! 








=====================================================================
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Click here to purchase your Hide Away! $50 SHIPPED!
This sale is ONLY until Friday night!!!!
PAYPAL IS ACCEPTED! [email protected]
(Please include in notes: Hide Away Vortex Sale)
*******************************************************************************
*CONTACT US!*
Phone: *860-823-1909 *
Email: * [email protected] *
Website: http://www.SwiftMotorsports.com


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

PMs replied guys! Im out of the shop right now so ill answer your emails tomorrow 1st thing!


----------

